# "Unfortunately the processing of your application has not been straightforward"



## NewUser93 (Jul 29, 2015)

*"Unfortunately the processing of your application has not been straightforward"*

So Ive recieved an email from sheffild ukvi 
" Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible."

Is this an instant refusal?? When can I expect to get a reply by??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, just take it at face value. They need more time to process and decide on your application, like more background checks, contacting employer and tax office and so on.


----------



## NewUser93 (Jul 29, 2015)

How long could it take????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No idea. It will take as long as it does.


----------



## whbrwb (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,

I have also received the same email. 
So could you please guide me on this as to what is next ???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing. Just wait for outcome.


----------



## whbrwb (Jan 22, 2016)

Should i follow up with ukba ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No point. When they finish processing, you will be told.


----------

